# Wie viel wie Groß die Radiatoren müssten sein?



## Basell (14. August 2016)

*Wie viel wie Groß die Radiatoren müssten sein?*

Hallo meine Lieben,

Derzeit läuft nur mein CPU in der Wasserkühlung, 
weil ich für meine Graka kein Kühler finde. Aber egal bald kommt eine neue Graka mit Wasserkühler dann 


Frage ist nun die ich an euch stelle, weil ich nun auch mein Mainboard mit in die Wasserkühlung nehmen will,
da ich ein gutes Angebot bekommen habe für die Kühler.

Wie viele Radiatoren brauche ich und welche Größe um CPU, Graka und Mainboard zu kühlen.
Nein Ram wird nicht dazu kommen da es einfach viel zu teuer ist.

Derzeit habe ich 1 Radiator 280mm


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2016)

*AW: Wie viel wie Groß die Radiatoren müssten sein?*

Grundsätzlich Kühlen kannst du auch mit dem einen Radiator. Ein 280er sollte durchaus auch bei allen Komponenten(wobei alles was nicht GPU und CPU ist in Abschätzungen eh fast vernachlässigbar ist) mit guter Lukü mithalten können. Desto bessere Temps/niedrigere Temperatur du haben willst, desto mehr Fläche brauchst du. 

Da die standard Netzradiatoren im Vergleich mit den restlichen Komponenten eigentlich recht günstig sind und man auch problemlos etwas ältere, gebrauchte Modelle verwenden kann, würde ich immer so viele ins Gehäuse packen wie passen.


----------



## Chinaquads (14. August 2016)

*AW: Wie viel wie Groß die Radiatoren müssten sein?*

Als Faustformel nimmt man 120 Watt pro 120er Radiator, wenns leise sein soll. da kann man sich selber ausrechnen, was man an Radiatorfläche benötigt.


----------



## ACDSee (14. August 2016)

*AW: Wie viel wie Groß die Radiatoren müssten sein?*

Ich selbst hab für ca. 400 Watt unter Volllast 5x140mm im Einsatz (i76800k oc und gtx 780 oc).

Unter Volllast halte ich mit voller Lüfterdrehzahl CPU und gpu bei unter 45°C. Mit Lüftern auf Minimum sind es 60 bis 65°C. Deine Frage lässt sich also nicht ganz eindeutig beantworten. Die Temperaturen hängen halt maßgeblich von den Lüftern und von der Fläche ab. Je mehr Fläche du hast, desto langsamer können die Lüfter drehen.


----------



## ZMC (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wie viel wie Groß die Radiatoren müssten sein?*

Es kommt auch drauf an, was für Radiatoren - dichte Lamellen und hohe Drehzahlen, oder eher was für "low noise", und wie die Radiatoren verbaut sind. Bekommen sie Frischluft oder Abluft aus dem Gehäuse?
Im Idealfall kann ein 280er schon ausreichen, um CPU und GPU bei vernünftiger Lautstärke  zu kühlen.


----------



## Deerix (21. August 2016)

*AW: Wie viel wie Groß die Radiatoren müssten sein?*

Hallo, 

da ich die selbe Frage habe, schließe ich mich mal diesem Thread an. 

Ich habe einen 360er Radi und kühle damit derzeit CPU (i7 4770K oc), MB und die RAM-Riegel. Wenn ich jetzt noch die neu angeschaffte 1070er Graka kühlen will, reicht dieser Radiator dafür oder sollte da noch ein zweiter (140er oder 280er) verbaut werden damit die Wassertemperatur möglichst unter 40-45°C bleibt?

Ich hab jetzt schon mehrere Treads durchgelesen und bin mir da jetzt nicht mehr ganz sicher ob der 360er dafür ausreicht. 

Gruß


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Wie viel wie Groß die Radiatoren müssten sein?*

Moin
Rechnung: 100 Watt pro 120mm Radi
Silent 75Watt Pro 120mm Radiator.
Pauschal so viel Radiatorfläche wie möglich und was der Geldbeutel hergibt.
Kommt aber auch auf die Umgebungstemperatur und welche Drehzahl der Lüfter für dich ok ist.

Habe ein 360er und 280er für die CPU und GPU

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Breyten (21. August 2016)

*AW: Wie viel wie Groß die Radiatoren müssten sein?*

Es kommt noch darauf an, ob du in deinem Gehäuse mehr bzw. größere Radiatoren unterbringen kannst. Ansonsten schließe ich mich den Pelle an: verbaue möglichst viel Radiatorfläche. Nur sollteste nicht vergessen, dass du nach wie vor Gehäuselüfter brauchst, um die Radiatoren mit Luft zu versorgen.


----------



## Deerix (21. August 2016)

*AW: Wie viel wie Groß die Radiatoren müssten sein?*

Ok, danke schon mal für die schnellen Antworten. 

Da ich meinen PC umbaue/upgrade hab ich mir auch ein neues Gehäuse, nämlich ein Phantom 820 von NZXT, zugelegt. Bei dem Gehäuse sind schon zwei Montageplätze für einen 360er und einen 280er Radi vorgesehen. Von dem her also kein Problem. 

Ich denke wenn die Möglichkeit schon besteht, werde ich diese auch nützen und zwei Radi mit möglichst hoher dicke (60mm) einbauen. Somit müsste dann auch eine ausreichende Kühlung bei relativ niedrigen Lüfterumdrehungen möglich sein.


----------



## SpatteL (21. August 2016)

*AW: Wie viel wie Groß die Radiatoren müssten sein?*

Für niedrige Drehzahlen sind dünne Radis besser.


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Wie viel wie Groß die Radiatoren müssten sein?*

60mm starke Radiatoren sind erst ab ca. 800rpm besser als 30mm starke Radiatoren.
Ich denke, das du diese Drehzahlen aber auch brauchen wirst bei anspruchsvollen Spielen.
Die Radiatoren sollten auch beide reinblasend oder ausblasend sein.

Edit: SpatteL war schneller

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deerix (21. August 2016)

*AW: Wie viel wie Groß die Radiatoren müssten sein?*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> 60mm starke Radiatoren sind erst ab ca. 800rpm besser als 30mm starke Radiatoren.



Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe meinst du damit, dass man bei niedrigen Drehzahlen mit dickeren Radis (>30mm) keine erhöhte Kühlleistung gegenüber dünneren Radis hat!? 

getapatalked von meinem OP3


----------



## SpatteL (21. August 2016)

*AW: Wie viel wie Groß die Radiatoren müssten sein?*

Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen hast du mit dünnen Radis eine bessere Kühlleistung.
Die dickeren werden erst bei höheren Drehzahlen besser.


----------



## Basell (21. August 2016)

*AW: Wie viel wie Groß die Radiatoren müssten sein?*

800rpm sind ja nix find ich, meine laufen glaub ich bei 1200-1300 derzeit !
Aber auch nur weil Runterdrehen nichts bringt, da noch mein altes Pumpen System drin ist und die Lautstärke so wie so dadurch hoch ist.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2016)

*AW: Wie viel wie Groß die Radiatoren müssten sein?*

Dünnere Radiatoren haben den Vorteil, dass du sie besser in den Cases verbauen kannst.


----------



## Duke711 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Wie viel wie Groß die Radiatoren müssten sein?*



Deerix schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe meinst du damit, dass man bei niedrigen Drehzahlen mit dickeren Radis (>30mm) keine erhöhte Kühlleistung gegenüber dünneren Radis hat!?
> 
> getapatalked von meinem OP3



Wichtig ist immer die Stirnfläche. Mit zunehmenden Querschnitt nimmt die Effektivität ab, da die Luft beim durchströmen sich stetig erwärmt und somit die resultierende Temperaturdifferenz (ein Maß für die Leistung) abnimmt.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. August 2016)

*AW: Wie viel wie Groß die Radiatoren müssten sein?*

Ab 60mm ist Push/Pull quasi pflicht wenns leise sein soll.
Mit 30mm fährst du besser


----------



## Superwip (21. August 2016)

*AW: Wie viel wie Groß die Radiatoren müssten sein?*

Prinzipiell gilt folgendes: Der maximale Wärmeabtransport des Radiators ist proportional zum Luftstrom durch den Radiator und proportional zur Wasser-Luft Temperaturdifferenz.

Die Wärmekapazität von Luft beträgt etwa 1,293kJ/m³*K. Bei 100m³/h kannst du z.B. im idealfall etwa 36W pro Kelvin Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Wasser und Luft abführen.

100m³/h sind für einen 120mm Lüfter allerdings schon ziemlich viel vor allem wenn der nicht im Leerlauf arbeitet sondern durch einen Radiator blasen muss. Es gibt zwar auch Lüfter die noch deutlich mehr schaffen aber die sind auch ziemlich laut. Manche Lüfter sind eher darauf optimiert einen hohen Durchsatz bei geringem Differenzdruck (Strömungswiderstand des Radiators) zu schaffen, andere sind eher dafür optimiert auch mit relativ hohem Differenzdruck einen einigermaßen hohen Durchsatz zu schaffen. Leider gibt es von Seiten der Radiator- und Lüfterhersteller nur unzureichende Angaben über die Strömungseigenschaften und Kennlinien sodass eine genaue Berechnung des tatsächlichen Durchsatzes nur schwer möglich ist. Siehe auch: Ventilatorkennlinie – Wikipedia

1K Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Wasser und Luft sind dafür ziemlich wenig. Wenn man z.B. eher von 10K Temperaturdifferenz ausgeht dann könnte man mit 100m³/h theoretisch schon 360W abführen- oder 180W mit nur 50m³/h.

In der Praxis arbeiten typische Radiatoren allerdings nicht und auch nicht annähernd ideal. Bei einem idealen Radiator würde die Luft die den Radiator durchströmt auf die Wassertemperatur aufgewärmt. Wie ideal der Radiator letztendlich ist hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab: Der Konstruktion des Radiators (vor allem Dicke, Lamellenabstand wobei ein "idealerer" Radiator wiederum mehr Luftwiderstand hat weshalb man einen stärkeren Lüfter für den gleichen Luftstrom braucht; dicker->idealer, engerer Lamellenabstand->idealer), der Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Wasser und Luft (höher->idealer), und dem Luftstrom ab (langsamer->idealer). Stärkere Lüfter sollten daher eher mit dickeren Radiatoren mit kleinerem Lamellenabstand kombiniert werden.

Unterm Strich kann man sagen das es prinzipiell mit starken Lüftern, dicken Radiatoren mit engem Lamellenabstand und einer hohen aber potenziell immer noch akzeptablen Wassertemperatur durchaus möglich eine viel größere Leistung aus einem gegebenen Radiator abzuführen als das im PC WaKü Bereich gemeinhin üblich ist. Ein 120mm Radiator sollte prinzipiell alleine einige hundert Watt abführen können.

In der Praxis will man aber mit einer WaKü allerdings nicht nur das das System irgendwie gerade noch ausreichend gekühlt wird sondern eher das das System möglichst kühl und/oder leise bleibt. Mit dieser Zielsetzung gilt: Viel hilft viel, mehr ist eigentlich immer besser auch wenn es einen gewissen abnehmenden Grenzertrag gibt. Faustregeln wie "maximal 100W pro 120mm Radiator" oder "maximal 140W pro 140mm Radiator" zeigen eine vernünfitge Größenordnung- es ist aber durchaus möglich und in Einzelfällen potenziell durchaus sinnvoll auch mit viel mehr oder weniger Radiatorfläche in Relation zur Leistung zu arbeiten.


----------



## Deerix (21. August 2016)

*AW: Wie viel wie Groß die Radiatoren müssten sein?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ab 60mm ist Push/Pull quasi pflicht wenns leise sein soll.
> Mit 30mm fährst du besser


Es laufen beide Radis im Push/Pull-Betrieb da die entsprechenden Gehäuselüfter schon installiert sind bzw. von mir noch nachgerüstet werden. 

@Superwip
Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung. Man sieht das da Erfahrung/Ahnung dahinter steckt. [emoji106] 

getapatalked von meinem OP3


----------

